# walleye run setup



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

whats everyones preffered setup? 2 years ago i bought what i would consider my favorite river setup. 6'6" ugly stik with the pflueger president. not the most expensive combo but i tend to stay on the less costly side because it always ends up getting getting slammed in my door. anyhow that one didnt get broke but somebody nabbed it from buttonwood. so im in the market for a new rod and reel. what's everyones favorite setup for the maumee river walleye run?


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

I prefer rods with a little more graphite. Although Ugly Stiks are very tough they aren't as sensitive as rods with more graphite. Since I've switched I can tell the difference between a rock and a fish a lot better, and I lose a lot less lures to snags.That being said I have 2 outfits for walleye. One is 6'8" ML with 2500 size reel spooled with 6 lb. mono. I use this when the water is down (usually late season) I also have a 6' M with 2500 size reel spooled with 8 lb. mono for high water early season. If I had to choose one combo it would probably be 6'6" M rod for all around use. I won't use braid in the river because mono will usually break at the lure knot and it won't ruin the hole your fishing for the rest of the day. There are times in high current when it can be difficult to break 8 lb. mono because the pressure of the current puts to much loop in your line.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I use a 7' medium action ugly stick light. They are graphite with a fiberglass tip, and is quite a bit more sensitive than the original ugly sticks. I also use pflueger reels.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

St. Croix Avid 6'9 MLXF
Shimano Symetre 2500
Suffix Braid (4/10)
Clear Trilene Leader (10#)

I used to think it didn't matter...it does, at least in my book. I do not like to fish fast water...but when I have to fish it (or use more weight) I have a 7' Medium action Browning rod that I bought at Gander a few years back that works just fine. 

But...it's no St. Croix. I used to think all that mattered was the line...now I know better.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

bfg im sure i could get something similar for way under 300 bucks lol. it cant be that much of a difference.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Park, a few years ago I would have agreed with you. But I've been able to use some of the more expensive fishing gear out there, and the high end rods are way more sensitive than any of the cheaper stuff on the market. They are just more than I'm able to spend.


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

Last years set up was prolly my fav. 6'6" berkley lightning rod im6...10lb berkley trilene xl( vary castable and doesn't twist as much) but I strongly recommend using a leader that's 6-8lb. Sensitive, strong, and reliable. Just add your fav reel!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

7 MH spinning St Croix paired with the pflueger president...LOVE the combo....and i agree with BFG.....the rod made a ton of difference especially with sensitivity! I catch a lot more suckers than I used to miss before hahahah jk


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Depends on how much you want to spend to plunk jigs in the river and get snagged over and over again , right next to a guy who spent $12 on his setup and hauls stringers full of fish home every day. 

Not speaking from experience so much , just saying what Ive seen.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey park, I just thought about a really nice rod that won't break the bank. Check out the fenwick HMX rods. They have quite a few different lengths and actions/ powers to choose from. I've got a 6ft light power medium fast tip HMX, that I got out of a bad customer service issue with pflueger. They use IM7 graphite, and are really sensitive. I love mine, pflueger really made up for the hassle. If I remember correctly, they run about $79. I don't think I'll be using my light action rod for the run though. It was really fun fighting white bass and walleye up at the dam, however. Now that I'm thinking of it, I might try to pickup a 7' medium action for the run myself. My fenwick is way better than any of my other ugly sticks.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

gander mt has a nice pflueger combo i saw it christmas shopping the reel looked like a super caster n the rod was a little beefy like u could tow a car with it. that's what im taking this yr under 99$


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

As was previously posted, sensitivity is the name of the game when fishing the run, especially if you're fishing floaters. Ugly sticks are one of the top selling rods but they certainly aren't the best rod to use for that type of fishing. They are very good at marketing though. 

If you've had success fishing floaters with an Ugly Stick you should do really well with a rod with greater sensitivity and a faster action. A Lightning rod would even be a better choice. Try a better/more sensitive stick and see what you've been missing. jmho.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I prefer a President reel as well. I bought a Berkeley Bionix 7' medium spinning rod 10 years ago and have caught well over a thousand walleye from the river using that combo. Currently you can get that rod at walmart or meijers for about $55


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Funny thing is I caught about 30% using a Berkley Lighting Rod ($30 or so) & 70% using a St. Croix ($180 or so). It depended on the water height with the LR better during high water.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

imgoing to buy another president reel. then the rod will be chosen depending on how much money i have after the holidays lol. yonder - i hear you, my mom will go down there with a rod and reel thats older than i am and get limits while im bustin snags out the whole day.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks for the input guys


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

The president reels are nice. I have one on my light action setup with the fenwick HMX. I'd like to get the same setup in more of a medium power for the run. At $150 for the whole setup I might have to decide between a new walleye rod or a fish finder for my yak.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> right next to a guy who spent $12 on his setup and hauls stringers full of fish home every day.


Yeah...I don't see that happening very often down there. Sure, when the fish are thick anybody can get their four with a stick and a string, but contrary to popular belief the fish don't just jump on your stringer outta that river. Anyone who fishes down there more than five days per year knows that 7 times out of 10...you have to work for your four fish. 

There are days when it is on like donkey kong...but most are not that way. The internet has a way of painting the fishery in a very odd manner. I've stood beside guys from out of town who were absolutely pissed off that they couldn't catch their fish, or that the fishing sucked, contrary to what they had read online. 

Just like anything else, the majority of the fish are caught by a minority of the fisherman when you consider the entire full run. Meaning...March to May. 

Edit: My backup rod is a Fenwick..not a Browning, purchased at Gander Mt. a few years back.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

I use a St Croix also. I would definately splurge on a better rod before a better reel.


----------

